# Hey, Hi! Coming to UK next week....



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm coming to London from the States next week and I'm looking to train in an iron gym in London near Liverpool Street Station, near Shoreditch. Have to add that I'm a female, but I train heavy. I noted online one gym, Muscleworks, but it's men only .

Anyone know of a suitable place?

Thank you, I appreciate the help!

Catt


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

I cant help cause i dont know london ,but welcome to the board and good luck


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

chris27 said:


> I cant help cause i dont know london ,but welcome to the board and good luck


Thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

JM said:


> Welcome to UKM


Thanks!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome! I think Diggy trains there?


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

hiya and weclome to the UK,

Don't know London but im sure someone will help you on here. Im also new to the site


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bit of a train ride (30 mins) but monster gym is 5 mins walk from cheshunt and it's on the same train line as Liverpool street.

As far as decent gyms in central London, it's limited, muscle works is the best by far, the only other half descent one is gym box in bank, 5 min walk from Liverpool street!

What do you do in Liverpool street? Take it some kind of finance?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is that true about muscleworks being men only???


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to uk m and sorry but I also dont no london


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Hiya. Welcome to Uk-M.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to the UK & UKM. I hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm in London visiting family who live and work in finance hence Shoreditch area. Muscleworks is limited to men only. No exceptions. I may try monster gym though. I am going to stop at muscleworks because i'm bringing a pic of a friend of mine who is an IFBB pro which he addressed and signed for them. So i'm on a 'mission' of sorts. As far as training there, it's a no go. I have the wrong "plumbing" for that. I'm so surprised there's no hardcore gym in central london.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I know quite a bit about london and by liverpool street there are no real "Hardcore gyms". But this may help?

Gyms in the area


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Catt said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! I'm in London visiting family who live and work in finance hence Shoreditch area. Muscleworks is limited to men only. No exceptions. I may try monster gym though. I am going to stop at muscleworks because i'm bringing a pic of a friend of mine who is an IFBB pro which he addressed and signed for them. So i'm on a 'mission' of sorts. As far as training there, it's a no go. * I have the wrong "plumbing" for that*. I'm so surprised there's no hardcore gym in central london.


get yourself a penis?

just sayin..


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome, but please were ever you go, please don't show the home grown boys up too much with your heavy lifting.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

sav who owns muscle works as a female gym 5 mins up the road dont know what it like inside


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

bigguns247 said:


> Welcome, but please were ever you go, please don't show the home grown boys up too much with your heavy lifting.


I'll try not to


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

cypssk said:


> sav who owns muscle works as a female gym 5 mins up the road dont know what it like inside


I met Stav, great guy. He told me about the female gym, but said it's not quite the same.


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> get yourself a penis?
> 
> just sayin..


Hmm....I guess I could. You know the old saying "With one of 'these', I can get as many of 'those' as I want". Perhaps that's not what you meant?


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Bit of a train ride (30 mins) but monster gym is 5 mins walk from cheshunt and it's on the same train line as Liverpool street.
> 
> As far as decent gyms in central London, it's limited, muscle works is the best by far, the only other half descent one is gym box in bank, 5 min walk from Liverpool street!
> 
> What do you do in Liverpool street? Take it some kind of finance?


Went to monstergym in cheshunt tuesday evening. It was pretty good! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

How long are you here for?


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Catt said:


> I'm coming to London from the States next week and I'm looking to train in an iron gym in London near Liverpool Street Station, near Shoreditch. Have to add that I'm a female, but I train heavy. I noted online one gym, Muscleworks, but it's men only .
> 
> Anyone know of a suitable place?
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Catt said:


> Went to monstergym in cheshunt tuesday evening. It was pretty good! Thanks for the suggestion!


Awesome, lots of kit eh? Not many gyms bigger than that in the UK (nothing like the states) but most of our gyms are smaller more 'family' when it comes to bodybuilding.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

good luck with the trip, make sure you check out Pro-10 for your sups


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

welcome to uk muscle


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lockon said:


> I know quite a bit about london and by liverpool street there are no real "Hardcore gyms". But this may help?
> 
> Gyms in the area


Hay budd a lot of females used to go down bethnal green road,east of m/works is that still there i am going back many years,,,,crf:innocent:nge


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

gooner fc said:


> I wish I had seen your post (I was offline) sooner. I will have to hit it next time when I return. After Monstergym I found my way to a FitnessFirst and what an unusual place. It reminded me of the healthclub type gyms that were popular a while back in the States. I literally [no joking] had to wait for the guys to finish with the 18 and 22 kilo dumbells so that I could do my incline presses and flies!! There weren't sufficient benches to use and I had to witness men doing bicep curls with 10 kilos. *I think I may be traumatised for life!! *
> 
> Is bodybuilding "looked down upon" in Britain?


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Awesome, lots of kit eh? Not many gyms bigger than that in the UK (nothing like the states) but most of our gyms are smaller more 'family' when it comes to bodybuilding.


I'm sorry but I don't know what "kit" is....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Bit of a train ride (30 mins) but monster gym is 5 mins walk from cheshunt and it's on the same train line as Liverpool street.
> 
> As far as decent gyms in central London, it's limited, muscle works is the best by far, the only other half descent one is gym box in bank, 5 min walk from Liverpool street!
> 
> What do you do in Liverpool street? Take it some kind of finance?


x2 for Gymbox or third space



Fatstuff said:


> is that true about muscleworks being men only???


Yes, its why I refused to train there, my training partner is the wife (hey on winny and deca, believe me she outlifts lots of guys, and is pretty damn serious!)

so i think its a stupid policy.... shame, gym looked good.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Catt said:


> no but central london gyms have mostly office workers trying mens fitness workouts....
> 
> its worse in Germany... BB IS looked DOWN upon here... (i train in both countries every week)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Catt said:


> I'm sorry but I don't know what "kit" is....


Michael Knights car in KnightRider?!

Lol Kit = equipment! I think the gym has the most Hammer strength stuff in the uk!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> x2 for Gymbox or third space


Yeah Third space is very nice, too nice to be a gym lol


----------



## Catt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the English to English translation! [kit=equipment] lol

I'm back at home now..... in sunny New Jersey, USA.

I had a great visit in the UK and hope to return in about 6 months. I will be resuming my 'gym search' when i return. I will probably check out gymbox and third space on next visit.

Thanks to all for your help!


----------

